# RR: 158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Ashkenazy	(1975)










2.	Richter (13 various)	(1971)










3.	Weissenberg	(1969)










4.	Alexeev	(1989)










5.	Rodriguez	(2000)










op. 32

6.	Shelley	(1983)










7.	Osborne	(2008)










8.	Anievas	(1970)










9.	Berezovsky	(2004)










10.	Lugansky (op. 23)	(2000)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Ashkenazy	(1975)
2.	Richter (13 various)	(1971)
3.	Weissenberg	(1969)
4.	Alexeev	(1989)
5.	Rodriguez	(2000)
6.	Shelley	(1983)
7.	Osborne	(2008)
8.	Anievas	(1970)
9.	Berezovsky	(2004)
10.	Lugansky (op. 23)	(2000)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

